
Google's new messaging app Allo is a little bit snoopier than expected - secfirstmd
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/21/allo-google-new-messaging-app-snooping-data?utm_term=Autofeed&CMP=twt_a-technology_b-gdntech#link_time=1474452602
======
FussyZeus
Every Google product is snoopy because Google is incentivized, directly, to
get as much data about you as possible. That is their business model.

If you think your Google products don't spy on you you're either naive or in
willful denial.

------
jbb555
"than expected" by who? I think most of us here would assume it recorded
everything it possible could all the time.

~~~
bywhom
by whom _

